# Schmidt section



## apple320 (Dec 15, 2009)

I built this section to take the screw in Schmidt nib units

















Chris


----------



## apple320 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Body Polished Up*


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 16, 2009)

Chris,
Very cool.  I like the look of the material.  Nice shape in the pen itself also.


----------



## apple320 (Dec 16, 2009)

*All Done*











Chris


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice! Where do you buy your Schmidts?


----------



## apple320 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Nibs*

I got in touch with Retro 51 as they sell replacement nibs for their pens.  They put me in touch with the rep in my area and I was able to buy them from him.  Some are marked Retro 51 and some Schmidt.  

Chris


----------

